# Smokehouse build



## Cook63 (Nov 18, 2018)

Just finished this and seasoning it out today!  Firebox is off to the side about 3' or so


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks good. Can’t wait to see something in there getting smoked.


----------



## Cook63 (Nov 18, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good. Can’t wait to see something in there getting smoked.


I’m also excited to get something in there. Today was just a trial run to see what happened and how it worked. Hopefully next weekend I can get some jerky on there!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 18, 2018)

Love it! I've always had a special place for wooden smoke houses.
What are you using for your tinder box, sticks and chips, or pellets?
Looks like a dandy cold smoker, which is what I think a smoker should be.
Then finish the meal on a grill or oven. 

But... I'm weird. Even one Grand Daughter told me so. It's OK, I've been called worse.


----------



## Cook63 (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m using charcoal and wood.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 24, 2018)

C63, Great looking smoker, nice job!


----------



## 430Smoker (Feb 2, 2019)

Cook63 said:


> View attachment 380743
> View attachment 380744
> 
> I’m also excited to get something in there. Today was just a trial run to see what happened and how it worked. Hopefully next weekend I can get some jerky on there!


Looks good,i'm almost done building mine


----------



## 430Smoker (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## jgwellwood (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks great


----------

